# Tojiro Flash Knife Series vs Tojiro Senkou Classic Series



## mattwashere (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

just wondering if anybody has used either of these two knife series by tojiro and just whether they could compare the two and provide rough pros and cons on each knife

below are links

http://tojiro.net/en/products/knives_w_senkou_c.html

http://tojiro.net/en/products/knives_w_senkou.html

-Matt


----------

